# Is this a Mil Spec, or Loaded?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I found this gun, used, in the case of my local shop. It comes in a SA "Mil Spec" blue box with two mags, paperwork, etc. It's advertised as a Mil Spec, but the only gun on SA's website that looks like it, is a Loaded (with all the Loaded toys).

Does SA make a Mil Spec in black stainless??? Or is this a Loaded?

Asking price is $750. I can get it under $700 cash... Good deal? It appears to be 90%+ Not a mark on it.










JW


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Its a "Loaded" not a bad price for it either, I'd jump on it after looking it over and making sure no one hacked the barrel ramp or anything like that.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's one sexy looking gun.  I say go for it!

-Jeff-


----------

